# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #8

## Admin

Sonnet #8

VIII.br /br /Music to hear, why hear'st thou music sadly?br /Sweets with sweets war not, joy delights in joy.br /Why lovest thou that which thou receivest not gladly,br /Or else receivest with pleasure thine annoy?br /If the true concord of well-tuned sounds,br /By unions married, do offend thine ear,br /They do but sweetly chide thee, who confoundsbr /In singleness the parts that thou shouldst bear.br /Mark how one string, sweet husband to another,br /Strikes each in each by mutual ordering,br /Resembling sire and child and happy motherbr /Who all in one, one pleasing note do sing:br /Whose speechless song, being many, seeming one,br /Sings this to thee: 'thou single wilt prove none.'

More...

----------

